# I Have Been Gone For Awhile



## Tom Hudson (Jan 23, 2011)

I finally semi-retired - I closed my large web-site - still have my old one at www.picturetrail.com/tomhudson - I have been busy with my motorcycles - I just completed my Harley - didn't want to go crazy - sometime less is more - hope you enjoy the pix's - tom


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That is some beautiful handiwork Tom! Glad to see you back!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

That's not crazy ... it's INSANE! Beautiful detailing, man.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great looking bike.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to have you back Tom!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome back Tom, wondeful job!


----------

